# Airventure 2019



## Micdrow (Apr 10, 2019)

Well mark your calendars, looks like a pretty good year for warbirds of all years so far. Check out his from Air venture website.

*March 28, 2019* - A roster of the most legendary American military aircraft in history, from iconic World War II airplanes to today’s most sophisticated flying machines, will be flying and on display this summer at EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2019.
EAA’s activities are being planned in conjunction with the U.S. Air Force Air Combat Command, EAA Warbirds of America, and individual aircraft owners. The activities will take place throughout the week, with some special programs designated for particular days during AirVenture’s seven-day run.
Among the events involving past and present military aircraft are:

Aircraft from the USAF Air Combat Command, including fighters such as the F-15, F-16, F-22, and F-35, as well as the A-10 attack aircraft;
The first Oshkosh appearance of the unique XP-82 Twin Mustang, which has been under restoration in Georgia;
A salute to World War II ace Bud Anderson, with every flying P-51 in the U.S. invited to Oshkosh to participate;
A gathering of U.S. Navy fighter aircraft, including F4U Corsairs, the gullwing fighters that were a key asset in the Pacific Theater;
Observance of the 75th anniversary of D-Day, with aircraft that participated in the actual invasion on June 6, 1944, as well as C-47 airplanes that will have just returned from a historic anniversary flight to France;
U.S. Air Force Heritage Flights and U.S. Navy Legacy Flights involving historic and modern aircraft in formation, highlighting the legacy and evolution of military aircraft.
“Oshkosh is known for being a collection of aircraft and people that is unmatched anywhere in the world, and that will again be the case in 2019,” said Rick Larsen, EAA’s vice president of communities and member programs, who coordinates AirVenture features and attractions. “We are grateful to the U.S. Air Force and the Air Combat Command for their assistance and to the EAA Warbirds of America to make possible these kinds of activities, for which AirVenture is known and eagerly anticipated each year.”
More details, such as arrival and flight days for specific aircraft, as well as forums and evening programs, will be announced as they are finalized.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## p-51fan (Apr 11, 2019)

I am very much looking forward to this year's event. I have missed the last two years. My main reason for attending Airventure is for the P-51 Mustangs. I am hoping for a large turnout of P-51s this year and if I am lucky I might get to photograph a few that I have not seen in person before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2019)

Well warbirds in review schedule out for this year. Don't think I have seen a Fairy firefly before so should be something new.

*Monday* 
10 a.m. de Havilland Mosquito
Rod Lewis and Steve Hinton

1 p.m. Fairey Firefly
Eddie Kurdziel

*Tuesday* 
10 a.m. T-28 and T-34 70th Anniversary
Aircraft Owners

1 p.m. P-51 Mustang _Old Crow_ 
C.E. "Bud" Anderson
Jack Roush and Jim Hagedorn

*Wednesday* 
10 a.m. Grumman F6F Hellcat and Grumman F8F Bearcat
Rob Collings - Collings Foundation, Warren Piestch - Dakota Territory Air Museum

1 p.m. Douglas A-1H Skyraider
Roger Youngblood - Cavanaugh Museum

*Thursday* 
10 a.m. P-51 Mustang _Lopes Hope 3rd_ 
Don Lopez Family, Smithsonian representatives Eric Trueblood & Warren Pietsch

1 p.m. Corsairs
Jim Tobul

*Friday* 
10 a.m. XP-82 Twin Mustang
Tom Reilly, Lt. Col. Ray Fowler

1:30 p.m. Aircraft TBD
Dick Rutan

*Saturday* 
10 a.m. Douglas C-47 _Placid Lassie_ 
Normandy Anniversary trip participants

1 p.m. North American P-51C Mustang Red Tail
Col. Charles McGee, Lt. Col. Harold Brown, Lt. Col. George Hardy
CAF Red Tail Squadron


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 20, 2019)

I will be, if all goes to plan, on the airfield late Saturday afternoon of "arrivals" weekend and then Sunday through to and including Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 20, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I will be, if all goes to plan, on the airfield late Saturday afternoon of "arrivals" weekend and then Sunday through to and including Wednesday.



Sweet Jeff, We should be there opening day through to Saturday

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2019)

Getting closer 

Two Fairey Fireflys to be Displayed at AirVenture


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 29, 2019)

Sweet! Enjoy, guys. I had to make the unenviable choice of either Oshkosh or D-Day anniversary and I chose the latter, so will miss the show.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 30, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Sweet! Enjoy, guys. I had to make the unenviable choice of either Oshkosh or D-Day anniversary and I chose the latter, so will miss the show.



Tough call to make, maybe next year Grant


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 30, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Tough call to make, maybe next year Grant



Yup, especially since I have a mate going over from Australia. I really want to see the two B-29s in the air, so I do expect photos, please.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 1, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> Yup, especially since I have a mate going over from Australia. I really want to see the two B-29s in the air, so I do expect photos, please.



I will try Grant but can't promise anything. Last time they had both there they where so spread apart it was hard to get pictures of them together in the air. Also sounds like Doc will mainly be in Appleton Wi due to them giving rides most of the week. Will give it a shot though.


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Jul 16, 2019)

p-51fan said:


> I am very much looking forward to this year's event. I have missed the last two years. My main reason for attending Airventure is for the P-51 Mustangs. I am hoping for a large turnout of P-51s this year and if I am lucky I might get to photograph a few that I have not seen in person before.
> View attachment 534935



Not gonna lie, I love mustangs but by the end of the week I get sick of them. Good chance you’ll see about 20-30 of them. Also I heard there was an H or K model coming this year


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 20, 2019)

I have arrived in Oshkosh. Didnt bother going to the airport as the weather is shite today but the next four days are looking stellar!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2019)

Morning Jeff, not sure when I will get out there, right now I am one of the 110000 people out of power, lucky I have a generator but have to get up every 2 hours to fire up for aquarium and fridges, they say a couple of days before power back. Neighborhood looks like a war zone. Lots of trees down. Let you know more when I do. Good luck out there sounds like a ton of water on the field


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 21, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Morning Jeff, not sure when I will get out there, right now I am one of the 110000 people out of power, lucky I have a generator but have to get up every 2 hours to fire up for aquarium and fridges, they say a couple of days before power back. Neighborhood looks like a war zone. Lots of trees down. Let you know more when I do. Good luck out there sounds like a ton of water on the field


I have seen some.pictures and certainly the camp grounds in some.areas are under water. They shut down the airport yesterday to arrivals if they were to be parked on grass.the lineup.of RVs and campers.yesterday stretched the whole way between Hwy 41 exits.113 and 114 and who knows how far into the airport itself.

Good luck with getting your power back soon,i know what it can be like without hydro. We lost ours for 5 days a few years back...in December. Small generator and the wood stove kept us in the house and just ahead of the curve so to.speak.

Sunday arrival day should be very busy so I am hoping for clear skies and no more bad weather.

Take care of family.and the homestead first. Airplanes will be here for.the whole week.

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2019)

Thanks Jeff, got power back this morning, still no phone or internet. Trying to get things ready for airventure. Eric is in town as well. Hope to get out there tomorrow. Not sure how things going out there.

All the best

Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Just got internet and main phone lines back today. Looks like we got sandwiched between two tornadoes. An E-0 and E-1. Really made a mess in the area but was able to spend a couple of hours at Airventure today. A few pictures to get you guys going.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2019)

Few more for Day 1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 22, 2019)

With my cell phone as a teaser. Great weather and lots of great aircraft. Heavy warbird area time tomorrow.






Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2019)

Great shots there Jeff, should be back today as well


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2019)

Great shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2019)

Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 23, 2019)

Good ones guys. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2019)

Cant believe tomorrow is already my last day.







Cheers,
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2019)

A picture of the back of my camera showing the highlite of today. Better images to come!





Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Optimistic Optimistic:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2019)

Just got home, spent 15 hours out there today with Eric and my son, back tomorrow but here is a few teaser shots I took for day 2. Only 5 more days to go.

First one Heritage flight of P-51, A-10, F-22 and lastly F-35
Second one F-82 or twin mustang
Third one B-29 Doc
And last one Mosquito that was newly restored in New Zeland

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2019)

Couple more, I took these at the Appleton airport before heading to Oshkosh this morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Cant believe tomorrow is already my last day.
> 
> View attachment 545668
> 
> ...



Damn Jeff, thought you had more time out there this year. I guess next year.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 23, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Couple more, I took these at the Appleton airport before heading to Oshkosh this morning.
> 
> View attachment 545676
> View attachment 545677


The PBY is the CWH bird that showed up Monday but had the nose gear fail to come down. They flew over Oshkosh and had a visual.confirmation from the tower. They went out over the lake to work on it and we never heard any more. Now I know where it is. They got her down and I guess chose Appleton for repair location. Their guys can fly commercial to/from there and perhaps that is why they chose Appleton instead of Oshkosh.
Just a guess on my part.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> The PBY is the CWH bird that showed up Monday but had the nose gear fail to come down. They flew over Oshkosh and had a visual.confirmation from the tower. They went out over the lake to work on it and we never heard any more. Now I know where it is. They got her down and I guess chose Appleton for repair location. Their guys can fly commercial to/from there and perhaps that is why they chose Appleton instead of Oshkosh.
> Just a guess on my part.
> 
> Jeff



Talking with some people that work in the warbirds area it had hydraulic failure and are waiting on parts. Supposedly Dimond Lil and Fifi are flying out of there for rides. I will try and stop by tomorrow morning and get some shots before heading back to Oshkosh.

Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2019)

Day 3, Airventure still going on. I have a ton of pictures to go through but back again tomorrow. Adding as I get time. Few more for you to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2019)

Below, picture of Eric taken by Eric, myself on right and son on left at Airventure yesterday. So far we have met up every day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 24, 2019)

Watching it live streaming at the moment...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2019)

We came home early today but those that want to watch live here are the links to the different live camera's. They are free to watch.

https://www.eaa.org/en/airventure/eaa-airventure-news-and-multimedia/eaa-airventure-webcams


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2019)

Nice shots Paul - and blue sky, unlike Duxford !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Nice shots Paul - and blue sky, unlike Duxford !!



Thanks Terry, yeah yesterday was a beautiful day with high of 75 and large fluffy clouds. Feel sorry for Eric today, got super hot today and he is in a tower shooting with very little breeze. We left early as we will be going back for tomorrow's airshow and well trying to rest up for the next 3 days which are supposed to be even hotter.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2019)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2019)

Good stuff Paul. I am holed up in a hotel in Indiana. 04:00 wake up to hit the road for the last 8 hours of the drive.
Enjoy the rest of the show!
Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 24, 2019)

Before leaving Oshkosh today I visited with the CWH folks who had brought their new C-47 down.
In late 1944 and early 45 my Uncle Keith Hunt flew 5 missions in this exact aircraft while both he and the aircraft were with 437 Squadron RCAF.
My request for a chance to stand where my Uncle once sat some 75 years ago was enthusiastically granted.
I apologize for the lousy quality of the photo but it is a picture of the picture on the display of my camera.
I cant begin to describe how amazing the whole thing was.







Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jul 25, 2019)

absolutely brilliant Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2019)

rochie said:


> absolutely brilliant Jeff


Thanks Karl....I thought so too.
Just a side note.
The BoB c-47 that is done up as Kwityerbitchin...... I was told by the CWH fella that the airframe I stood in is the actual Kwityerbitchin. 

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2019)

Wow, very cool Jeff and glad you got to do it.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Good stuff Paul. I am holed up in a hotel in Indiana. 04:00 wake up to hit the road for the last 8 hours of the drive.
> Enjoy the rest of the show!
> Jeff



Thanks Jeff, safe travels home.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2019)

Late start this morning for Day 4, son wanted to sleep in so I have been going through some pictures. Hope you enjoy them

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2019)

few more before we leave

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 25, 2019)

Good ones Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2019)

Great shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 25, 2019)

Excellent shots Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 25, 2019)

Got home about half an hour ago.
Is it 2020 yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 25, 2019)

I just started a new thread on this show. I didn't see this one going since I guess April. I just wanted to say for all you "fly-outs" if you need a breather on your way home we have an airport in Aurora IL.  

Having said that, great thread!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks guys, just go home, 8:30 pm here, still need to clean up and stuff but what an awesome day. Mosquito and firefly flew today along with spitfire and well 18 Mustangs lined up on the run way and revved there engines for WWII Ace Bud Anderson who was on the field and then took to the sky along with at least 10 or more DC-3 or C-47's along with a host of other aircraft. Got to get up at 5 am for Navy Day so here are a few from Day 4. O yes, also the Thunderbirds showed up after hearing that the Blue Angles stopped by. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2019)

Last few for now, need some sleep. The gentleman in the jeep is Col Bud Anderson and Triple ace taxing with a Mustang painted in his planes colors. The blue and yellow mustang belonged to Paul the founder of EAA and was fired up and taxied after sitting in the museum since 2001. The reenactors in there jeeps along the flight line and a F-22 with its weapons bay open.

Enjoy and I am off to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 26, 2019)

Brilliant Paul, Thanks for those. Nice to see some of the Daks over Normandy aircraft back on home soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2019)

Great stuff Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2019)

Beauties Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks every one, moving a little slow today, Yesterday started out nice and turned to rain for the airshow. After talking with my son we stopped going as of today even though 2 days left. Very tired and very sore. Starting to go though more pictures now but for now here is one from yesterday. I found this one funny as I never did anything to this picture except reduce it in size. I just barely fit it in the view finder LOL.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2019)

Good shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Good shots guys!



Thanks my friend


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks Wojtek

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Beaut shots Paul - love the 'break' in the pic of the Heritage Flight, and the Spitfire in the smoke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Jul 27, 2019)

Just lovely! Thanks so much! To see these, and so vividly, I'm speechless. And that's saying a lot, as I'm not an easy guy to shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2019)

With all above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks guys, a few more you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)

Thanks Terry, I think between my son and I we have around 10000 shots this year LOL. I have not even looked at his yet.

Second picture is indeed a fully functional keg that was mounted under both wings of a P-51 Lope's Hope to complete the restoration. Unfortunately this was the best shot I could get due to all the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2019)

Great series of Pics Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2019)

Excellent shots Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Great stuff Paul, and I want that aircraft in the second from last shot above - it's got my name on it !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2019)

Airframes said:


> Great stuff Paul, and I want that aircraft in the second from last shot above - it's got my name on it !!



Thanks guys and well Terry well since it has your name on it I sent you a high resolution picture so you can fly it on your desk top as a wall paper LOL


----------



## rochie (Jul 28, 2019)

all are great but some outstanding shots in there Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks guys, these are some pictures my 17 year old son took this year.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2019)

Great shots! Nice to see that Viking was there with a CL-215. The company is in my home town and are converting a bunch of those over to Turbo-propped 415's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 28, 2019)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys, these are some pictures my 17 year old son took this year.
> 
> View attachment 546677
> View attachment 546678
> ...


All of those sweet Texans flying in formation would have been more satisfying than sex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2019)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Great shots guys!



Thanks guys, I will try and get some more up this weekend. Went back to work and of course OT has kicked in.

All the best
Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2019)

Here is one from Friday, weather was very cloudy and raining off and on. Still like the vaper trails from it though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice shots Paul!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks guys a few more, one thing about Oshkosh you never know what will show up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks Wojek, here is a rare shot. Still wished I could figured out a way to got some better shot's. Though for me not a Mustang fan still a treat

Front and center is a XP-51 Mustang
Right behind that is the P-82 twin tail Mustang
Right Front Lopes Hope is a P-51C
Right Rear was a P-51H
Left front Old Crow P-51B
Left rear was a P-51D

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Restored trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2019)

More

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2019)

I thought this was pretty cool. Airbrush on tail where owner had East meets West on tail of aircraft.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2019)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 4, 2019)

more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## VBF-13 (Aug 4, 2019)

Very nice! You a professional photographer? You didn't take these with no iPhone!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2019)

VBF-13 said:


> Very nice! You a professional photographer? You didn't take these with no iPhone!


 

Nope I am just an armature photographer. I use a older Nikon D3200 with a 18-55mm lens for ground shots and a 55-300mm for air shots. My son has a newer D3400 Nikon using the 18-55mm lens and a 55-200mm lens for air shots. We do turn the camera's up all the way for highest resolution and mess with a few buttons on the camera but honestly we are still figuring them out even though we have had them for more than a few years. Eric a friend of ours is a professional and has taught us a few tricks but really the only time these camera's get used are for Airventure and museums.

thanks Paul

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2019)

Walk around pictures of the Mosquito.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2019)

More

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2019)

Great shots Paul !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks Terry,

Below the best I could do with the Fairy Firefly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 5, 2019)

more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2019)

Beauties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2019)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2019)

Gnomey said:


> Great shots Paul!



Thanks Hugh


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 8, 2019)

Paul, is that a Mooney in Romanian markings?


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Paul, is that a Mooney in Romanian markings?



Morning Jim, actually that is a Romanian built IAR-823 trainer. They built something like around 80. Usually two show up every year at Airventure. 

thanks Paul


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2019)

Cool! Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2019)

Capt. Vick said:


> Cool! Thanks for the info



no problem


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 9, 2019)

Found this video today, thought I would post it. Shows day 4 of Airventure. It's roughly a half hour long but gives you a good idea what happens there even though the show is way longer than a half hour. No I did not create the video but you can see, Mustangs, Spitfire, Mosquito, Firefly and many many more aircraft flying.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8bI4L9oA4&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR3IkaNTOKx9R8FTdTa0T9MusNK-RFZEZt916vBmPselzAFB8LBFg-x1DwQ


----------



## Wurger (Aug 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2019)

Fantastic series of Pics Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2019)

Wayne Little said:


> Fantastic series of Pics Paul.



Thanks Wayne


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 6, 2019)

Little late posting this but stat's from this years Airventure from EAA's website.

*July 30, 2019* - 
Comment from EAA CEO and Chairman of the Board Jack J. Pelton: 

“What I’m most proud of this year is how our volunteers, staff, and the community joined to overcome the challenges resulting from the massive storms that hit the airport and campground just prior to opening day. It took a true team effort to meet the additional demands on time and resources to provide services to our members and visitors.”]
*Attendance: *Approximately 642,000 — 6.8 percent above 2018’s record total. Comment from Jack:

“EAA members and aviation enthusiasts attended in large numbers, and stayed throughout the week. On July 22, we thanked Oshkosh residents for 50 years of support with free opening-day tickets, and more than 8,700 of them attended, which equates to 13 percent of the city’s population. Throughout the rest of the week, our efforts to create unique attractions and aviation highlights across the grounds were incredibly successful in creating only-in-Oshkosh moments.” 
*Total aircraft: *More than 10,000 aircraft arrived at Wittman Regional Airport in Oshkosh and other airports in east-central Wisconsin. At Wittman alone, there were 16,807 aircraft operations in the 11-day period from July 19-29,which is an average of approximately 127 takeoffs/landings per hour.
*Total showplanes: *2,758 including 1,057 homebuilt aircraft (including a record 592 homebuilt aircraft campsites), 939 vintage airplanes, 400 warbirds (6 percent increase), 188 ultralights and light-sport aircraft, 105 seaplanes (40 percent increase), 62 aerobatic aircraft, and 7 in other categories.
*Camping: *More than 12,300 sites in aircraft and drive-in camping accounted for an estimated 40,000 visitors.
*Volunteers: *More than 5,500 contributing in excess of 250,000 hours.
*Commercial exhibitors: *863
*Forums, workshops, and presentations: *A total of 1,500 sessions attended by more than 75,000 people.
*EAA aircraft flights: *3,051 people flew aboard EAA’s Ford Tri-Motors, while 3,173 people flew aboard EAA’s Bell 47 helicopters and 669 flew aboard EAA’s B-17 _Aluminum Overcast_.
*Social media, internet, and mobile: *More than 17.6 million people were reached by EAA’s social media channels during AirVenture; EAA’s website had more than 2.1 million page views; EAA video clips during the event were viewed 4.5 million times; and EAA’s 2,740 photo uploads were viewed more than 13.3 million times. Additionally, EAA web streams were accessed more than 1.6 million times by viewers in more than 200 countries, who watched more than 315,000 hours of activities from the AirVenture grounds. The AirVenture app was downloaded and used by nearly 47,000 attendees. EAA Radio reached more than 104,000 listeners in 158 countries with 6,735 hours of audio, and more than 47,000 viewers of 405,000 minutes of streaming video.
*Guests registered at International Visitors Tent: *A record 2,772 visitors registered from 93 nations, also a record total (actual counts are higher since international visitor registration is voluntary). Top countries represented by registered visitors: Canada (561 visitors), Australia (386), and South Africa (177). 
*The Gathering shines: *The EAA Aviation Foundation’s annual event to support its aviation education programs attracted some 1,400 people and raised more than $2.8 million that will be focused on EAA’s mission of growing participation in aviation.
*Media: *851 media representatives on-site, from six continents.
*Economic impact*: *$170 million for the five counties in the Oshkosh region (Winnebago, Outagamie, Fond du Lac, Calumet, and Brown). _*Based on 2017 University of Wisconsin Oshkosh economic impact study._
*What’s ahead for EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2020 (July 20-26, 2020)? *Comment from Jack: 
“Planning is well underway for next year’s event, including discussions during AirVenture 2019 about possible features and attractions for 2020. In the next few months, we will be finalizing highlights in all areas to make the 68th annual EAA fly-in convention the World’s Greatest Aviation Celebration.”


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2019)

Great looking stats for 2019. I am already planning 2020 and my youngest son has advised he will meet me there from his home in Weyburn Saskatchewan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 6, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Great looking stats for 2019. I am already planning 2020 and my youngest son has advised he will meet me there from his home in Weyburn Saskatchewan.



Very cool Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2019)

View attachment 555732

CT-155203

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2019)




----------

